# favorite newer crust bands?



## Primitive

Id have to say instinct of survival and swordwielder seem pretty unmatched. Some amazing shit comin out these days, lets see who's actually into crust here and keeps up. What are your favorite newer crust bands?


----------



## Durp

Wolfsbirgade, disfear, doom, skitsystem ect


----------



## Primitive

Those are all good bands... but im saying newer crust, all the bands you mentioned started in the 90's except for doom of course that's 80's.


----------



## Durp

Disfear has an albums that came out in 2013, wolfbirgade has a few albums in the 2000s I believe, and I mis understood this as what crust bands have put out albums lately, and well doom is doom so fuck off hahaha jk. You said the two that came to my mind, so patiently awaiting more responses to learn some new bands.


----------



## Primitive

Well yeah they're all active bands but not new bands. Lol and i pretty much consider wolfpack and wolfbrigade the same band. I guess ill name some more of my favorite newer ones however:

Hellshock
After the bombs
Antimaster
Deadly reign
Krang
War//plague
Outlaw bastards
Guided cradle
Contagium
Visions of war
Parasytic
Hellstorm
Stormcrow


----------



## Primitive

But like i said i think instinct of survival and swordwielder truly top the list in my opinion. Swordwielder bieng pure axegrinder worship at its best, and instinct of survival are just too good to compare, obviously heavy early hellbastard, deviated instinct, and antisect - out from the void ep influence.


----------



## mymotherisafish

Masakari, alpinist, antimaster, and ekkaia are some of my favorite newer crust bands. I do prefer later 80s and 90s crust to most new stuff though.


----------



## Durp

yea yea for alpinist


----------



## Primitive

Alot of bad ass shit comin out thats stickin to the old style tho. Like i was sayin just cant mention instinct of survival and swordwielder enough. Haha!


----------



## Durp

haha looks like only 3 crusties on this site so far


----------



## Primitive

Haha tell me about it.


----------



## Durp

its funny, all the crust I know hang out with the deathmetal/ black metal crowd and hippies more then other factions of the punk scene. I guess there is solidarity in social activism...


----------



## mymotherisafish

Ive noticed that too, I think its because crusties are really metal heads in disguise haha. I hardly ever listen to punk anymore besides crust, other than that I mostly like black metal plus some doom and sludge


----------



## Durp

That's because we are smarter and know what to do with guitars


----------



## Primitive

Well you've got all these new kids who are all elitist about "raw punk", saying crust sounds too "metal", but at the same time lots of metalheads are getting more into crust, particularly of the stenchcore variety. But especially since bands like darkthrone started trying to play crust, the rise of cascadian black metal and rabm, as well as crusty black metal which started with iskra, it seems to be dividing from the punk scene into metal scene. Which could be good or bad, im not sure yet. The apolitical nihilist mentality of the metal scene could water down the whole purpose and meaning of crust, or it could spread more anarchist thinking into the metal scene.


----------



## Durp

Anyone want to join my crustie supremecy movement? We will spread feral indiffernce thru the acts of re-wilding. The end goal you ask? Crust world order! That's all for now, in god we crust!


----------



## Primitive

One thing should be the binding factor however between crust and the punk scene in general... something that no one in american punk scene hardly seems to want to aknowlege or care about anymore and thats anarcho-punk.


----------



## Durp

I came from the cleveland metal scene, and was tired if songs about suicide or wizards and wanted to express more of my political agenda thru music. I think a lot of metal heads will stay weird geeks in there parents basements ( or the dungeon if you prefer) and anarchy is quickly spreading thru the vanes of metal. Altho most of the newer metal is total shit. Some good stuff but a lot of garbage. And anarcho punk is legit.


----------



## Primitive

But then again you're starting to see a split in movements as far as traditional/classic/industrial anarchism vs green anarchism/primitivism. Maybe everythings just naturally evolving into what would hopefully be a better nest as far as the two are concerned.


----------



## Primitive

Hells headbangers records and midnight are based out of cleveland! Can never get enough of listening to midnight, saw em in austin texas at chaos in tejas and got hit in the head with the end of their guitar haha!


----------



## Durp

Cleveland really may still be the rock and roll capital, atleast state side. Growing up in that scene I am genuinely disappointed at most shows I go to outside the region because the fans are a bunch of leaky vaginas that stand there sipping there beer politely nodding there heads. Where I'm ftom its not a good punk show until someone gets thrown out a window.


----------



## Durp

Hahah I am listening to satanic royalty right now btw


----------



## mymotherisafish

JimH1991 said:


> the fans are a bunch of leaky vaginas that stand there sipping there beer politely nodding there heads



I just saw iskra a couple weeks back and that perfectly describes the crowd. Fucking lame!


----------



## Durp

Not going to lie, it is a blast to take my totally hard core lady (she's a rusky its in her blood, they are part bear as legend and folklore go) to some lame white power city like portland or (if its not a whitey only town where did all the black people go?) Catch some totally wreched act while getting hammered moving people out of our way to thrash up stage. The best is when some folks get there panties in a bunch for US making fun of their utter lameness, step too and try and fight out side. Then we take formation back to back, pull out the ball pings from our belt loops daring someone to bring it while they get scared, back up and scatter hahaha. Vilonce is anarchy, its the rule of the wild, plus it is fun to instigate at a lame city where you know everyone is a coward. Would never do that in fucking cleveland..... fuck no we would get our heads stomped and all sticked up or shot.


----------



## Primitive

Haha hell yeah! Portland at one point was pretty much the anarchist capital, lots of violence at shows though, and huuuge anti-racist skinhead scene (Rcbb). Now since its become gentrified its a hipster capitol, scene seems pretty lame and tame, most of the real punks moved to oakland, and im sure the nazi bones are taking full advantage of it all. Also favorite midnight release: farewell to hell ep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Primitive

So i also got this idea right... start a band with fellow travelers. Save up to get band equipment, practice space, and tour vehicle. But here's where it gets interesting... start several bands with all same members, constantly touring under the different band names, touring the world even. And instead of having jobs holding us back like most all bands, we'd be funding ourselves by flying signs and busking. Of course selling merch and whatever we make from live shows, but constantly on yhe road, never ending rock'n'roll dream! Other bands cant do that shit cause of jobs, personal lives, lack of funds, etc. But of course with a band full of street kids who know how to hustle that's not even an issue! Plus of course much more time to write, practice, and consistantly be kickin out new meterial. Always wanted to start a band that mixes the sounds of axegrinder and motorhead as well. With lots of strong primitivist/anti-civ lyrics.


----------



## Durp

that is actually the perfect idea. I have been strivng for such (already have the vehicle and a 28ft trailer) but the issue seems to be, no one wants to play bass, drummers are a dying breed, and all people more or less flake. I could just have bad luck but eh. if you are serious I could hook you up with a furnished touring rig. Good old truck and a rehabed travel trailer. I would like to get $3k for all of my posetions excluding some tools, because I have decided to take to the sea. If you show up around me, play something other than guitar, there is a good chance of pursuading me to tag along with all the necesties. The trailer can easily be rigged to a mobile studio too. full off grid setup, just need a couple solar panels.


----------



## stormcrow

I am really digging swordweilder. Anybody got a link where I can download some more of their tunes?


----------



## Primitive

Their bandcamp donloads are "name your price" https://wieldthesword.bandcamp.com/ but personally i prefer www.slsknet.org when it comes to fownloading music. They only have 1 demo and 1 lp so far.


----------

